# My Second 'Real' Camera is Now My Latest Acquisition



## 480sparky (Apr 15, 2017)

I started out taking photos with a Pentax K1000, and after a couple years had saved up enough money to buy my dream camera.... A Pentax MESuper.  If I had a nickle for every frame of Kodachrome 25 I took with that camera, I'd be able to buy my own country.

Today, while in the local brick-n-mortar camera store, there sat this little gem in the used camera section:







I just _could not_ pass it up.


----------



## Woodsman (Apr 15, 2017)

Nice find.  My first camera was the Pentax SPII and then I got a Pentax SP500 for a second body.  Those old screw mounts were a pain but they worked well.  Loved the simplicity of the light meter in the Pentax.  When moving a few years ago overtired and worn out in a moment of weakness I got rid of them and all my old lenses.  Sure wish I had not done that,  I miss holding those old cameras.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 15, 2017)

ME Super: We had one of those in the pool equipment collection at my fist college newspaper! Somebody ended up breaking the film advance system on it. Later, another one was damaged in the same way. I remmber how small and light and compact this camera was in the early 1980's, especially compared to the then-large "*standard-sized*" 35mm SLRs from so many camera makers, many of which are gone now!

And YES, that Pentax body covering felt GREAT in the hands! I've often wondered if that body covnering material was not one of the reasonw that so,so many people loved Pentax!


----------



## Peeb (Apr 15, 2017)

Scan and post when get a couple of rolls processed!


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 15, 2017)

UUUU, that is one pristine camera.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 15, 2017)

There's even a sticker inside from United Camera Repair dated 2011.........


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 15, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 16, 2017)

Looks like my FM. I was surprised. I just got my replacement one in and it was cleaner than the first.


----------



## limr (Apr 16, 2017)

Apparently I wrote a comment and never hit "Post" Oops.

That camera looks beautiful, which means we'll be expecting pictures soon


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 18, 2017)

SWEETNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love those M body's! Looks super clean.


----------

